# My Charming friend nearly ran up my leg. Also a photo of a Rhinoceros Beetle.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Yesterday morning my mother decided to move a heavy pot with her favorite plant in it. Mum called me to help and after we had shifted the plant Mum moved some bricks that the pot was standing on and you never guess what was under the brick out dashes this huge Spider and it nearly ran up my leg i got the biggest scare i let out a yell and ran out of its way it went under a shoe so i had to go and get a bottle and mum put it in there.. I didn't want the spider running up into my pance i would of did a dance and that would of been really funny.. Mum wanted a photo of it and she let it run over her hand it also crawled up her arm and down her shirt.. Don't think id do that i am scared of spider's.. Then last night after mum came home from a dance she brought home a Rhinoceros Beetle I am not scared of them she brought it home in her bag and the Beetle was cranky so we quickly got some photo's. I was talking to a friend on the phone while she brought it out made me jump at first and my friend was laughing on the phone.... Anyway thought id share some photo's of the spider and the Rhinoceros Beetle... Some of you may not of seen one of these...The Spider was a huntsman. By the way the Spider is now back living in the garden where she came out...

By the way this is a lady spider. I would never do this yuck.






Rhinoceros Beetle




Thank you for stopping by...​


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What nice buggy friends!  I don't like little spiders, because I can't keep track of where they are  but I like big spiders, they're cute  Sometimes when we go to the zoo they have exhibits in the spiders where you can hold tarantulas, their feet feel very strange  

I'm not sure if I would just pick one up though--your mum was very brave!  

It is a very pretty spider, though  

It made me laugh out loud that she brought that rhinoceros beetle home in her purse :laughing: Those are great pictures! :clap: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> What nice buggy friends!  I don't like little spiders, because I can't keep track of where they are  but I like big spiders, they're cute  Sometimes when we go to the zoo they have exhibits in the spiders where you can hold tarantulas, their feet feel very strange
> 
> I'm not sure if I would just pick one up though--your mum was very brave!
> 
> ...


Thanks. I was laughing also when mum brought the rhinoceros beetle home in her bag my friend was also laughing on the other end of the phone... They do bite if you tease them...


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

In these pictures both look cute but in real life sudden appearance of this spider would have defiantly scare me too


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

chirper said:


> In these pictures both look cute but in real life sudden appearance of this spider would have defiantly scare me too


Yeah I no. I don't like Spiders at all not my Favorite animal I wouldn't like to sleep with her.. The Spider I mean,..


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh, she's so cute! I love spiders, they are so helpful with getting rid of pests. In Canada most spiders are small but harmless. The rhino beetle is cute too! Good on your mum.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

justmoira said:


> Oh, she's so cute! I love spiders, they are so helpful with getting rid of pests. In Canada most spiders are small but harmless. The rhino beetle is cute too! Good on your mum.


Thank you Moira. In a way Spider's do keep down the pests.. They are good outside not inside.. Hee Hee!!!


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Yeah, one of my best friends lives in Aus and she always tells me about the Huntsman spiders that like to invade her bathroom. Eep!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

thanks for sharing  I'm glad you and your mum appreciate nature so much and didn't harm the little creatures  they're cute


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Niamhf said:


> thanks for sharing  I'm glad you and your mum appreciate nature so much and didn't harm the little creatures  they're cute


Thanks. No we would never harm a Spider or any Nature animal... We would never harm any little creatures they are living things just like we are and should have a chance to live just as much as us.. I like all wild life except for spider's and snakes.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Great pictures Lyn. The Rhino beetle is terrific. I used to see them all the time when I lived in Queensland.

The one thing I am terrified of is spiders. Even though I know the Huntsman is totally harmless I could never let one crawl on me. But I have good reason to be frightened of spiders. Where I grew up we had lots of Funnel Web Spiders and they are extremely dangerous and very nasty. They are the only spider where the male is more toxic than the female. For you Americans they are related to the Black Widow and are very toxic. In breeding season the males will go looking for a mate and they are very aggressive. They will attack anything no matter how big. Luckily they are not deadly to dogs as one of my dogs was bitten a couple of times by them. They get what is called Flaccid Paralysis, where their legs just go like jelly. They usually recover very easily and just need to be kept in a dark room for a day and kept quiet. When I was growing up they did not have an anti-venom for them and they have been known to kill humans, particularly the young and the elderly. I had one drop onto my arm when I went into my bedroom once, this was before anti-venom and the nearest hospital was about an hour away, and you usually need treatment within 15 minutes to half an hour with anti-venom. Luckily it did not bite me, but it really shook me up. Where I live now they don't. They can also survive for a few days at the bottom of a swimming pool (they trap air bubbles in the hairs on their legs and bodies) when they are fished out of the pool they will regain conciousness pretty quickly and are usually fighting mad. Sorry for the rant but thought I would explain.

I have gotten a bit better with spiders and I either leave the Huntsmen alone or if I am feeling particularly brave I will put a jar over it, slide some paper underneath and put it outside. I definately would not even get close to a Funnel Web.


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

No thank you on both counts! Great pictures though!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Haha, I love spiders - they are pretty useful. They catch those annoying flies and bugs
The beetle is cute too.*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*my*

Yikes!!! We have black widdows and brown recluse spiders here in Georgia. The black widdow has a red hour glass shape on her belly. We do not allow spiders in the house. I respect them and give them space out side. The golden orb spider is quite beautiful and is great in the garden. Avoid the brown recluse.
They like rock walls. That is where one got me. I got a bite that inflamed my lower leg, a lot for several months. NO FUN !! . I am less afraid of snakes. When I was A teenager , I brought a baby in th house to show my sister. my mom had a fit and it went back under a rock outside. My mom was not amused.I prefer that spiders stay outside. UGH!!! Jo Ann


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice pics, Lyn! Just like you, I don't think I would be able to let a big sized spider to stay on my hand, even if it's not of the poisonous kind.
I'm perfectly fine with the little spiders and they can be very good allies in catching the ever annoying mosquitoes. 
That beetle has reminded me of a species I used to see often in my country during the Summer. The species is called "Lucanus cervus". I think they are endangered now, at least I don't see them as often.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank Everyone for your replies on our nature... Also thank you Ana for your kind post you are a nice person to... Spiders I am not keen on their place is outside In the garden not in the house..


----------

